# hmmmm



## ghouluk (Aug 7, 2009)

so how can the insurance on an R35 GTR be cheaper than the insurance on the R34 GT-T ?

not complaining, but i am confussed.

ok the 34 has a lot of mods, but on sheer value alone i was expecting an uplift!


----------

